# 3D illusion



## captain canyon (Oct 13, 2009)

i cut an image into a sfx french magazine 









a sheet of black paper, synthetic hair





































http://sfxcheap.blogspot.fr/2013/11/fausse-3d.html


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Very effective....


----------



## pennywise (Aug 5, 2008)

Great Idea! Cheap, easy, creepy!


----------



## kmwoods6580 (Aug 19, 2012)

what is the piece of curved plastic that you used?


----------



## captain canyon (Oct 13, 2009)

an old window for street lighting


----------

